# Cut Power From The Batteries?



## pk8183 (Jul 15, 2007)

This maybe a stupid question...(yes there are stupid questions)

How do you cut power from the batteries when you are storing the Outback?

The reason I ask is that I am looking at getting a powered tounge jack, but curious as to how to keep power in the batteries if we are storing the outback for a few weeks.

TIA


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The are a multitude of battery kill switches that one can purchase from either a Marine or a Auto Parts Store ...

I have a marine battery kill switch that has a big red plastic key that goes in it -- some have a blade type switch -- but I put the switch between the battery and the ground and once I get the trailer stored -- I turn the switch off -- and my batteries remain fresh until the next time i need them...

Of course I also run a 7 watt Solar Battery maintainer that keeps the batteries topped off even after i turn off the main Master switch ...

and i also have Two of the Large Trojan 6 Volt batteries that would actually probably remain charged forever even if i did forget to turn off the switch...

but i digress...


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Paul Kilgore said:


> This maybe a stupid question...(yes there are stupid questions)
> 
> How do you cut power from the batteries when you are storing the Outback?
> 
> ...


I went the cheap way... I just disconnect the negative lead from the battery.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


>


wow -- thats the EXACT same hookup i have --


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I use the exact same switch, but took it one step further and installed it like this:


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I disconnet the neg terminal as well, but sometimes it throws sparks. I would love a kill switch. Marine shop aye, off I go........


----------



## pk8183 (Jul 15, 2007)

Sweet!

I guess I have something to do over the weekend, or next weekend when we are camping!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I installed mine underneath the LP tanks. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7062 . James


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Remember when you dry camp and shut off the power to conserve battery power your fridge will not operate... Learned this the hard way a few years back... It drives me crazy that they hard wired the co detector so I can't turn it off during the day while hiking or hanging out. I hate the extra loss of battery power.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I did this:










It is a disconnect switch that is used for heavy equipment (built for a 24V system). I made the mounting plate and bolted it to the crossbar that was already there. I can take the key out after shutting off the power. And since I disconnect the positive side of the battery (and I wired the electric tongue jack to get power through the disconnect), I don't have to worry about someone playing with the jack, nor do I need to worry about any other 12V appliances that have their own ground from draining the battery.

The jack has it's own ground, so if I disconnect the battery ground, the jack would still be operable, in theory. And because the switch is commpletely sealed against moisture, vapors, etc, I don't have to worry about any arcing or sparking whaen I disconnect the positive side. (Both the batteries and the propane tanks could potentially build up explosive vapors beneath the cowl, so if the switch is not sealed, I'd recommend disconnecting on the negative side.)

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> And since I disconnect the positive side of the battery (and I wired the electric tongue jack to get power through the disconnect), *I don't have to worry about someone playing with the jack, nor do I need to worry about any other 12V appliances that have their own ground from draining the battery*.
> 
> The jack has it's own ground, so if I disconnect the battery ground, the jack would still be operable, in theory. And because the switch is commpletely sealed against moisture, vapors, etc, I don't have to worry about any arcing or sparking whaen I disconnect the positive side. (Both the batteries and the propane tanks could potentially build up explosive vapors beneath the cowl, so if the switch is not sealed, I'd recommend disconnecting on the negative side.)
> 
> ...


Mike - This is a common mistake. If you disconnect the negative side of the battery NOTHING will operate, even the devices that have their own direct ground connection. 12 volt systems are a loop and break any part of it and the device will not work. Heck after you disconnect the ground connect to the battery you can take the positive side and touch it to the frame and nothing will happen, since there is not a continuous loop. Your switch will work in the positive leg but it is normally simpler to put it in the negative side since there is only one wire and there can be several on the positive side.


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

I hooked a marine switch, weather proof and easy to get to and to turn off and on. I also put dielectric grease on the connections. Wthen I hooked up the batter I changed the wire colours to red and black so I will never(hopefully) get them backwords.
Gord


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm cheap too. I disconnect the neg cable. We have Cole Hersey and Perko master disconnect switches at work and have yet to install one.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I took the indoor approach to mine and stuck it in this panel right inside the door.
I figured if it were outside under the propane cover I would forget it all the time.
Also with it inside and locked up, I don't have to worry about anybody turning it on while the trailer is parked.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Katrina said:


> I took the indoor approach to mine and stuck it in this panel right inside the door.
> I figured if it were outside under the propane cover I would forget it all the time.
> Also with it inside and locked up, I don't have to worry about anybody turning it on while the trailer is parked.


Thats pretty cool.

Brad


----------

